# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Midden Brabant (Jan Wierhof)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Midden Brabant (Jan Wierhof) 
Jan Wierhof 7
Tilburg

Bezoek de website van GGZ Midden Brabant


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Midden Brabant (Jan Wierhof).*

----------


## Power

Slechte ervaring met verpleegkundigen en behandelaars enz.Word niet goed overlegd wat betreft de psychiatrische behandeling.De maatschappelijke dienst betrekt je niet bij jouw praktische zaken,waardoor er al snel 'n conflict ontstaat en 'n spv-er die alleen maar loopt te slijmen.Men discrimineert clienten.Laat je niet opfokken door de asociale houding van verpleegkundigen en behandelaars,maar kom voor je zelf op.Kap met medicatie en ga elke dag sporten.Dan genees je vanzelf.


God's zegen.

----------

